
A Wiring Diagram of the Brain - ivankirigin
http://www.technologyreview.com/Biotech/19731/
======
kirse
How was evolution able to get "100 billion neurons and 100 trillion synapses"
functioning properly if it would take an intelligent person 3 billion years
(according to this article) just to make a map of it? We're not even trying to
build the city, just make a basic map of it.

This article seems a little bunk that we can't map and fully understand our
own brains much faster. Evolution is effectively an unintelligent process, so
how can it take us several billion years to understand what a blind and
unintelligent process has given us?

~~~
flyhighplato
We have a "basic map" of the brain, now we need a more detailed map in order
to understand it further. From the article, it clearly _won't_ take us several
billion years to get this map.

Also, evolution can't be described as "blind" or "unintelligent". Perhaps best
to say "objective" and "non-sentient". It is an incredibly powerful problem-
solving mechanism.

